

Why not regulate the voltage with software? - ggrot
http://gregable.com/2010/02/battery-voltage-regulation-prediction.html

======
ggrot
You could also use this approach for things like deciding how frequently to
sync email/text messages, how often to retry connecting to a tower in an area
with low reception, how bright to make the screen, how often to run garbage
collection.

------
jrockway
"Loss aversion" at its best. I just use my battery how I please, and it
usually lasts as long as the computer it powers is useful to me. If it dies, I
just buy a new one for $50 or whatever, and then it's brand new.

